# برنامج بارتشن ماجيك 8



## م رشدي حموده (27 يناير 2011)

الى اخواني الكرام الذين يهتمون بصيانة اجهزة الكمبيوتر , اقدم لكم احد اشهر برامج تقسيم القرص الصلب ،فضلا عن مزايا كثيرة سوف تكتشفها فى هذا البرنامج (Partion Magic 8).
ارفقت لكم البرنامج على موقع مديافير ومرفق مع البرنامج شرح بالصور وجدته باحد المنتدياااات

امل ان ينال اعجااابكم ولاتنسونا من صالح الدعاااااء.

رابط التحميل مباشر
http://www.mediafire.com/myfiles.php​


----------



## م رشدي حموده (30 يناير 2011)

ياااارب ول من يخاافك وتقيك فينااااااااا وول من يصلح

:59:​


----------



## amenabas (7 مارس 2011)

مشكور على هذى البرنامج


----------



## سيدالعنانى (8 مارس 2011)

*مشكور على هذى البرنامج*​


----------



## م رشدي حموده (13 أبريل 2011)

شكرااااااااااا ع المرور


----------



## ابوطة (28 أبريل 2011)

مشكور وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## lwv00 (2 مايو 2011)

عمل رائع بارك الله فيك


----------



## lwv00 (2 مايو 2011)

وين التحميل اخي


----------



## lwv00 (2 مايو 2011)

الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## م رشدي حموده (16 يونيو 2011)

lwv00 قال:


> الرابط لا يعمل



أخوي هذاااا راابط أخر للبرناامج :

http://www.4shared.com/get/8-rz4sRR/__online.html


وشكراااا جميعاااا للمرور


----------

